
Prehistoric cave art reveals ancient use of complex astronomy - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-prehistoric-cave-art-reveals-ancient.html
======
blacksqr
[https://www.athensjournals.gr/history/2018-1-X-Y-
Sweatman.pd...](https://www.athensjournals.gr/history/2018-1-X-Y-Sweatman.pdf)

